# 8th Annual Spring Gulf Coast Kayak Fishing Tourney



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

8th Annual Spring Kayak Fishing Tourney is less than a month away! Early registration at http://gulfcoastkayakfishing.com/Tournament.htm for $40. 5 kayaks and over $10,000 in prizes are up for grabs! New pelagic category this year for single heaviest of the following species: Mahi, Wahoo, Cobia, Tuna and Tripletail. It's go big or go home for 2013! Who's got what it takes?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to get in it so bad. But I already have plans that weekend.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I'll be there! 5 kayaks...are the extra two going to be raffled off as well, or are they tourny prizes? That new pelagic category is freaking awesome! 'Bout time we got some more species  Anybody thought about a redfish pair category? You know, with the new regs and all...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> Oh, I'll be there! 5 kayaks...are the extra two going to be raffled off as well, or are they tourny prizes? That new pelagic category is freaking awesome! 'Bout time we got some more species  Anybody thought about a redfish pair category? You know, with the new regs and all...


from what ive heard the other 2 kayaks are a slayer and a cuda. they will be for biggest king and biggest red.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

bbarton13 said:


> from what ive heard the other 2 kayaks are a slayer and a cuda. they will be for biggest king and biggest red.


Oh wow! That is awesome! This thing is bigger and better every year! I'm getting giddy lol.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I was worried about the kings being here that early. The chance to weigh in a ling has me wanting to go offshore now! I think I'll try both inshore and offshore, if the weather is nice. Thanks guys, for adding the new division. Should make for an interesting weigh-in. I always hated seeing nice pelagic fish come in without a chance to win anything.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Last year Bduv caught a nice mahi early in the AM. Great catch but not a tourney species. There were several others caught too that day.
We will always look for ways to improve the tournament. Thanks for all of the good suggestions throughout the year.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Just signed up. Looks like it's gonna be a great tournament. That new category makes the offshore option a lot more interesting. Might have to try it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

No guys, there are NO fish offshore. Because of that Team Primus will fish inshore and so should you!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> No guys, there are NO fish offshore. Because of that Team Primus will fish inshore and so should you!


ha!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> No guys, there are NO fish offshore. Because of that Team Primus will fish inshore and so should you!


Hey, if nobody catches a king, that's more prizes to be drawn for at the end! Remember when the offshore division was canceled a few years ago?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

The pelagics division has really interested me.....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> Hey, if nobody catches a king, that's more prizes to be drawn for at the end! Remember when the offshore division was canceled a few years ago?


No, I only started kayak fishing a few weeks before last years tournament! :thumbsup:

I hope its not cancelled this year but I did find a spot that should be loaded with flounder if offshore is cancelled for some reason.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> No, I only started kayak fishing a few weeks before last years tournament! :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope its not cancelled this year but I did find a spot that should be loaded with flounder if offshore is cancelled for some reason.


It was canceled the night before. It felt like a freaking hurricane was coming lol. Funny thing was, somebody actually brought some kings and mahi to the weigh-in. They drew names from all the 1st place winners and gave the king prizes to us...well, them. My name wasn't drawn. I did have my name in for a 1st pl flounder though


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe they draw the same way for any open prizes at the end.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> It was canceled the night before. It felt like a freaking hurricane was coming lol. Funny thing was, somebody actually brought some kings and mahi to the weigh-in. They drew names from all the 1st place winners and gave the king prizes to us...well, them. My name wasn't drawn. I did have my name in for a 1st pl flounder though


That was my first year fishing the tournament. I caught a Spanish mackerel in the bay and won 2nd prize. That was the only fish I caught. Lol


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

chaps said:


> That was my first year fishing the tournament. I caught a Spanish mackerel in the bay and won 2nd prize. That was the only fish I caught. Lol


Nice lol. Even the bay was sporty as hell that day. My flounder was the only keeper I caught all day. I actually had a slam...with a 17 7/8" red and a 14" trout lol. The flounder was completely by accident! Boom, first place! Ahhhhh, good times, good times.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If I join this tourney, the rest of yall will be fishinh for second and third place..........


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be in. I took vacation from work and already have a room booked on Pensacola Beach for the weekend, just for the tournament.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait!!! I am definitely in!!!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Alright, I am in!


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm there!!! My first Tournament and I believe in beginners luck!


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok yakers I would love to fish this. 

I am in Birmingham so I'd be looking for some folk to fish with. Never have fishing any of the waters in and around Pensacola.
Also not sure where to bunk up....Any good Samaritans out there?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Trying to move plans around so I can fish this.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there a count yet for how many have signed up????


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'll be there for sure! My daughter's bday is the 11th so it looks like shes just gonna have to have her party on Sunday!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Praying for calm seas!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a Kayak display "trade show" area for vendors in conjunction with this event.
You know, to get more people involved in the sport.


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in!!!! My first tournament in the kayak..:thumbsup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

You don't need calm seas, you need a fortified heart, brains, and large brass co__es. Practice launch/recovery in the surf with no gear to loose and get your... ahemm.. feet wet.







Looks like a Australian AF Group Leader (Rosie) I work with will be fishing for the first time as well. 

G'day,
Stressless


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Calm seas would be nice though...


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Why so early this year? Slim chance of any number of kings that early, and the Spanish are usually smaller then too. I'm out, got cobia tournaments to fish...good luck to everyone!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Why so early this year? Slim chance of any number of kings that early, and the Spanish are usually smaller then too. I'm out, got cobia tournaments to fish...good luck to everyone!


I got into a school of MONSTER spanish last April! For the record


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Stressless said:


> You don't need calm seas, you need a fortified heart, brains, and large brass co__es. Practice launch/recovery in the surf with no gear to loose and get your... ahemm.. feet wet.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShRaK9Tvg6E
> 
> ...


Well I don't have a revo I have a PA14. There is a big difference between the two in thier ability to punch thru the surf and speed! That will be my next yak for sure! But coming in is always hairiest for me.

I don't think I wanna do practice runs in a 135 lb empty kayak in rough surf lol. I guess mine must not be brass.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

BlueH20Fisher said:


> Why so early this year? Slim chance of any number of kings that early, and the Spanish are usually smaller then too. I'm out, got cobia tournaments to fish...good luck to everyone!


Every year is different but we were well into big kings this time last year(PCB).


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> Every year is different but we were well into big kings this time last year(PCB).


Yeah actually last year the big kings came and went about a week before the tourny. At least on the piers anyways.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Just joined the GCKFA(although I won't leave this forum) and registered for the tourny, so its on!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Just got the day off guys, I'm in there like swimwear.


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

Any suggestion for out of towners/state on a place to stay??


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Hoppinjon, there's hotels all over the place. I don't know what kind of funds ya got for the trip, but the rooms should get cheaper the further you get from the beach, but I don't really know. If money is an issue, you could try calling Ft Pickens to check for available campsites. Ft Pickens provides easy access to the meeting and weigh-in, plus there's some good fishing around there. I'll give you some good ideas of areas to fish around there if you can get a site. If you're just gonna get a room somewhere, let me know where you'll be and I'll give you my opinions of where and how I think you should fish. Big Lagoon state park is another option for camping, but its all the way across town. Great fishing around there too.

Just find a place to stay man, I'll lead you in the right direction from there...


----------

